# Gaining Weight on FODMAPS?



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tonight I was invited to my brother's for dinner after work. We greeted each other with a nice warm hug but as my brother rubbed my shoulders he pulled away early and looked worried. "You feel thin!"

I had wet on the way and needed to change, but as I bent over to grab a clean diaper out of my bag to take in the bathroom with me he also noticed that my pantyhose waistband and the top of my Depend were sticking out of the top of my skirt - it's a size 4 and once was snug, but now is too big on me (but it's my best shorter black skirt). And I've noticed that when I tape on a fresh diaper, I have to really snug the tapes to get a good fit.

I don't get it - I eat - a lot - of fodmaps foods. And lots of olive oil and other caloric foods as allowed on the diet. And yet I can't gain weight and seem to lose? What can I do?

I want to stick to fodmaps as it seems to really help frequency and firmness of my BMs (but not urgency or control). In fact 15 minutes after I'd arrived at my brother's and changed, I had a big BM before dinner and it was the most firm BM I've had in awhile which was encouraging, though right after dinner before I left for home I had a second large BM that wasn't as firm (I felt horrible disposing of 3 well wrapped "presents" during my brief visit, but at least it's his garbage day tomorrow).

3 SNickers bars a day would help, but those aren't exactly fodmaps approved!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Heather,

Are you working with a doctor to verify that your weight loss isn't related to something more serious? As long as you're sure it's just the diet, I wouldn't worry about it.

Right about the time I started the SCD, I started reading that losing weight on the diet is common. At six feet and 170 lbs., I thought I didn't really have much weight to lose, so I figured I wouldn't experience the weight loss I was reading about. I was wrong! I've now lost about 20 lbs. My ribs are more obvious than they've ever been, and I've had to buy new batches of cargo shorts twice because I've gone from a 33" waist down to 30".

I haven't read much in terms of the main cause for the weight loss, but I have read that what's typical is that once the gut starts to heal and your body is able to absorb nutrients better, you start gaining weight back, usually 3-6 months in. I don't know if this hypothesis is correct, or if the same idea holds true for the low-FODMAP diet; I should know within a couple of months. 

I'm also eating quite a bit of fat: olive and coconut oils, avocado, butter, etc. Which is nice, I like butter on virtually anything -- including just a knife. 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

The FODMAP diet guidelines I've seen don't address protein. Are you sure you're getting enough protein?

Snickers doesn't meet FODMAP guidelines, as they contain lactose, corn syrup and milk.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes our internal sense of "a lot" or "a little" doesn't accurately reflect the calories consumed. Have you put a couple of days worth of food into a calorie tracker (there are several free online or on your smart phone) to see if you are really meeting your calorie needs. Will also show the distribution so if you need more fat or more protein that will show up.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks to all for your kind and helpful responses! I've had tons of tests of both GI and Obgyn related areas (my brother pushed the second due to my bloating etc. - he told me later he feared ovarian cancer!). And I've been diagnosed with severe OAB and IBS (though they can't explain WHY - an infection?)

I am going to check on an app for my phone to track calories - I'll look into more protein also.

I'm not giving up on fodmaps though - I felt good most of the day today, later towards the end of work I had bloating which wasn't helped by the "control top" pantyhose I had on (I buy non control top hose when I can but wanted some navy blue sheers to match my skirt). The bloating and pain intensified when I stopped at Wal-Mart for groceries after work, but while in produce I had extreme urgency (normal for me) followed by a large BM that was firm to the point that it was a little hard for my body to push it all into my diaper at first. I know that sounds gross, but that is progress for me (and a 5 minute change is better than a disgusting liquid "blowout"). And by the time I'd made it to the back of the store restroom for a change, my bloating was gone.

Urgency followed by a trip to the toilet to go (rather than instantly in disposable protection) would be good, but just feeling better and having more normal BMs is worth sticking to the diet.

Heather


----------

